# Other health news 20/04/09



## Admin (Apr 20, 2009)

*Mothers of twins face double risk of baby blues*
Mothers of twins and triplets are at double the risk of suffering post-natal depression than those of single children, a survey has shown. They felt exhausted and isolated, and half of them spent less than one hour a day talking to another adult, it found.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1170381/Mothers-twins-face-twice-risk-baby-blues.html

*Free flu jabs should start at 60, ministers are told*
Offering free flu jabs to people aged 60 to 64 should be considered by the government, vaccination advisers say.
Currently in the UK, over-65s and people with health problems like diabetes, asthma or heart complaints are eligible for a free jab.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8000669.stm

*How a diet of fruit and veg can help to beat asthma*
EATING a diet rich in fruit, vegetables and even cheese can help beat asthma, according to experts.
Research has found that diets high in levels of vitamins A and C can stave off the condition.
http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/95373/How-a-diet-of-fruit-and-veg-can-help-to-beat-asthma

*GPs? health warning on web drugs*
One in four GPs has treated patients made ill by drugs they bought on the internet, a survey revealed yesterday.
And experts warned people are playing Russian roulette with their health using these online pharmacies.
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-stories/2009/04/16/gps-health-warning-on-web-drugs-115875-21281630/

*Elderly patients denied specialist stroke treatment*
Older stroke patients are missing out on hi-tech scans and health advice offered to younger patients because of "ageism" within the health service, a new study suggests.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/e...ssing-out-on-hi-tech-scans-due-to-ageism.html
*
Aspirin may cause bleeding in the brain, claim researchers *
Brain scans of 1,062 people found a 70 per cent higher incidence of microscopic bleeding among those taking aspirin or carbasalate calcium, a close chemical relative, than those not taking the drugs.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...n-cause-bleeding-brain-claim-researchers.html

*Asda rolls out new OAP-friendly range of wheelchairs and walking sticks *
ASDA is to start selling walking sticks and wheelchairs to cater for Britain's ageing population. It said becoming the first mainstream retailer to offer mobility aids would help 'eradicate the stigma' around disability.

*Cholesterol-lowering statins 'cut the danger of stroke by 20 per cent' *
Statins reduce the risk of strokes by about a fifth, a review has shown. It examined the results of 24 separate studies investigating the cholesterol-lowering drugs, and involving more than 165,000 patients.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...wering-statins-cut-danger-stroke-20-cent.html

*Alcoholics could see benefits cut *
Alcoholics face having their benefits docked if they do not get treatment, under government plans.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7998334.stm

*Drug offers hope on Alzheimer's *
A new drug which shows promise as a treatment for Alzheimer's disease has been developed by UK scientists.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7989814.stm

*Rise in multiple allergy patients *
Specialist UK clinics have told the BBC they are seeing a significant rise in the number of patients suffering from several allergies at once.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7985616.stm


----------

